
Ask HN: Why is assembly language skyrocketing on TIOBE? - ncke
In April 2015, the TIOBE rating % for assembly language was 0.656; and for many years it has consistently hovered around the 0.5 mark.<p>In April 2016, that rating was 2.193, even making it to #9 in the programming language rankings for January! Number 9. Assembly language.<p>What&#x27;s going on?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tiobe.com&#x2F;tiobe_index?page=Assembly%20language
======
bediger4000
My guess is that since "Moore's Law" is no longer in effect, some people
perceive that they have to use the most efficient programming languages.

Yes, I know that Moore's Law refers to doubling of transistor count every 18
months, not doubling speed every 18 months, but it's the "slowing down" of
speeding up that's the issue here.

------
transfire
There is also a surge in new programming languages. So I am guessing some
people are going back to the bare metal for that purpose?

